

IPad already got the Global Digital Newsstand without the Help of Apple - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46118/ipad-already-got-global-digital-newsstand-without-help-apple

======
schrototo
But Zinio is just a glorified PDF viewer. It may get the job done, but it's
such a typical old-media way of solving the problem. If you want to see
something really innovative look at e.g. the digital textbook app Inkling [1].
_That_ is the future.

[1] <http://www.inkling.com>

~~~
MatthewPhillips
If I have to choose between a glorified PDF viewer and an app that takes 10
minutes to download an issue (The Daily) and is slow to navigate, I'll take
the glorified PDF viewer.

Then again, Zinio is going to be in trouble when they are forced to take in-
app subscriptions.

~~~
schrototo
Well sure, The Daily also belongs in the category of ill-fated attempts by
old-media types to half-assedly replicate traditional publishing on a
fundamentally different medium.

What I want to see is something that truly takes advantage of the
possibilities of the platforms now available to us. Something that makes
printed newspapers and magazines feel archaic by comparison. We need
outstanding software on fantastic hardware to deliver us first-rate content
via innovative publishing mechanisms.

As it stands now, digital publishing has barely reached the age of hypertext.

